# Save my car, please..



## Michele's Altima (Jan 17, 2006)

I own a 2000 Altima GXE, approx. 140k miles. We do regular oil and filter changes and gen maintenance. My first car was a pc of garbage that didn't even make it to 50k so I've tried to take really good care of this car. First problem is a horrid sqeaky noise that we've tried everthing to fix. Rotors,brakes,etc. It comes from the left front wheel area and seems to be worse when I turn in that direction. Second and main reason I am here: In the last couple of months my car has started to have problems when I stop after just starting the car a few mins ago. It will get to our stop sign, and when I try to press the gas it will roll backward. I have learned to not push it too much, let it roll back a second and then it will go as usual. This used to happen once a month, then once a week and now every time I start the car. No check engine lights are on so what should we start to replace first. I do NOT want to wait and have to replace the whole damn thing just because of what is now a small problem. Please help!!


----------



## Michele's Altima (Jan 17, 2006)

Forgot to add that it also jerks forward after rolling back.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

A.... Check your trans fluid. If low it'll cause this issue.
B.... If the trans fluid/filter havnt been changed do it NOW. This is a regular Maintenance item that most overlook. Most Manufactures call for a change every 60,000mi. And thats still going too long in my opinion. I do mine every 30,000.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Also check your tach for engine speed after starting. You should be at a fast idle while the engine is cold. If the idle is too low when cold the car will stumble as you describe. Definately do a tuneup if it wasn't done. There could be another system involved but do the plugs, cap, rotor first anyway. As for the squeak I have to believe there is something rubbing in the brakes. You can raise the car and turn the wheel by hand to see where it is coming from.

Gene


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree that the trans might need a regular service. Try draining it and refilling it with either Nissan or Dexron II/III ATF. It doesn't have a regular filter to service so you just pull the plug.
As for the squeek check the dust shield in back of the brake rotor. Occassionally it will get bent or something gets stuck in between. Jack the car up and support it properly then turn both the wheels after putting it neutral and with the park brake on. Let us know what you find.

Troy


----------



## Michele's Altima (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks I will try those and see, today it started to rattle when I pressed the accel. Not loudly, mostly could just feel it in my foot on the peddle. Thanks anyway, hope it works!


----------



## jeepmountain (Jan 26, 2006)

Michele:

I had an issue with my 2000 GXE in regards to a loud noise, especially when turning. It ended up being a broken spring on the driver's side. Not sure if this is what is causing your noise but it is a quick easy visual check. When I had mine replaced, I mentioned to the mechanic that I have never seen a broken spring on a vehicle in my experience. He said that this is a common issue with the Altimas and the dealer actually has extra springs in stock because of it.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Michele's Altima said:


> Thanks I will try those and see, today it started to rattle when I pressed the accel. Not loudly, mostly could just feel it in my foot on the peddle. Thanks anyway, hope it works!


Could be a busted motor mount


----------



## TacoBellSauce (Sep 29, 2005)

try tightening the engine belt
my 01 gxe le used to make a squeaking noise everytime i turned the wheel, i jus tightened the belt and didnt here it anymore


----------

